# Kid friendly ?



## bowhunterhowell

I am hopping my daughter (8yrs ) and I can find a kid friendy boat , that we can be part of the crew on . She is dying to go with dad . I hear party boats are not the best idea for her first trip . We ( I ) will carry our weight and then some . Does not have to be a non-drinking / smoking boat , just someone who does not mind the inexpirance of a very excitable , but very we behaved 8 year old little girl . 

PMs checked daily . 

Thanks in advance .

Chris


----------



## Crossroads

Where are you located, what ports are in your driving range?


----------



## Bill Fisher

Crossroads said:


> Where are you located, what ports are in your driving range?


ditto

no info in profile either.......

how about a little basic info folks?...... help us out here..... isn't it enough that we're willing to offer strangers an opportunity to do some offshore fishing?........do we need to track you down and beg?

i personally won't be PM'ing every 'crew available' post only to find out i'm too far away............. (maybe halfway thru summer i might, but not yet







) lol!

gotta feeling when things start heating up later on in the season alotta 'crew available' posts are gonna get looked over if there's a buncha other posts naming desired ports and/or driving distance willingness

IMHO


----------



## bowhunterhowell

Sorry guys , I am going to fill out profile information now . We are a little north of houston , closer to the woodlands . With a little notice we can travel from galveston to the Corpus Cristy area . Need the notice for lodging reasons . Galveston to Free port ,I need very little notice . 

Chris


----------



## Hotrod

We might be able to do a future trip. I have an 8 yr old daughter as well and a boat. Probably be fun, I love putting kids on fish. Joey


----------



## Swampus

Cool pic's Hot Rod!--My 6yr old girl is a fishin' fool also--Good to see the kido's outdoors!

I'm getting my Caro Skiff in top shape and always have a "possy" of kids to take out--everyone gets a turn for a while in the boat and Beach! Makes for a great day!

swamp


----------



## surfwalker

I love the top left pic, she may as well be hook on to a 1000lb marlin, stand up...lol I bet she's hooked now...I put my daughter on a bull red when she was about 9 or 10, on a surf rod, unfortunatly...She was still unimpressed.........Cool pic though,


Hotrod said:


> We might be able to do a future trip. I have an 8 yr old daughter as well and a boat. Probably be fun, I love putting kids on fish. Joey


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

The best part is mom (looks like mom's hand) has her by the back of the PFD. "Oh no you don't fish, my little girl ain't going over"!

Can't wait until my boys are with me everytime I am on the water.

Great pics Joey.


----------



## bigdog

I have 7 and 9 yr old boys and will be running out with them this summer once it lays a bit. 
I have more fun putting them on fish than catching them myself.

PM sent.


----------



## Hotrod

Thanks guys. Unfortunately it was a big hardhead she landed, but fought like a Marlin.


----------



## LionelC

Chris, I have an 8 yr old and a 13 yr old, both girls. We fish the galveston jetties alot, and would be glad to invite yall along some time. 

LionelC


----------



## seamonster2

I have a 10 year old son he fishes with me on every trip catch up w/me soon I will take yall out, weather should start getting better soon I am at Galveston Yacht Basin


----------

